# Denton and Sasquatch Podcast #9



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

This week is...well, you'll just have to listen for yourself. We tell you how to stay safe at the beach, Hillary only has a cold and we do really, REALLY bad impressions.

PF show 9 | Hobbies Podcasts | PodOmatic

If you'd like to hear past shows you can find them all here:

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/books-videos-media-podcasts/35865-denton-sasquatch-podcast-links.html


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I can't tell everyone how much fun it is to hang out with Sas.

At the same time, I try to remember we are representing prepperforums in the pod-world. I try to remember. 

Really; I try.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

My apologies to @Targetshooter. I referred to him during the show as Troubleshooter. Drugs are bad Mkay.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

lmao , that's a good nic , it's cool Sasquatch no apologies needed .


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Cringe-worthy episode.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Cringe-worthy episode.


Meh.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I going to put on my clown suit and pour me a shot before I listen. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> I going to put on my clown suit and pour me a shot before I listen. :vs_laugh:


Don't forget the big floppy shoes. And pour two shots. The more you drink the better we sound (hey, I just found the shows new motto).

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sea nettle at night. Beautiful but painful creatures. Remember to treat the sting by washing the area with salt water and not fresh water. Vinegar and baking soda are also good treatments.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

the show was great , troubleshooter = targetshooter ,, lmao , you guys are great , can't wait to join in on the fun .


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A poor picture of Sasquatch's nemesis.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> A poor picture of Sasquatch's nemesis.
> 
> View attachment 23866


I think I know that SOB!

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Ok..can you give a memory jogger on how many preppers it takes to screw in a light bulb? Cant believe I done forgot that. The old memory apparently aint what it used to be.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Ok..can you give a memory jogger on how many preppers it takes to screw in a light bulb? Cant believe I done forgot that. The old memory apparently aint what it used to be.


1 to screw it in and 12 other annonomous guys to tell him why he should go to solar and then they argue over the best way to install solar.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Denton said:


> A poor picture of Sasquatch's nemesis.
> 
> View attachment 23866


Those mofos rank just under bull sharks on my " I'm scared of you " list. While they can kill(Steve Irwin) they typically just guarantee you to the emergency room. I've never been hit by one, thank Jesus.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Dang this sounds a lot like coomp bbq cooks. They demand a person taste a nasty rib..then when you say it tastes like sheet..they start trying to explain how everybody loves it and how they cook it. Learned early on...everything is wonderful.


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

For whatever reason I couldn't stream this one. It would stream for about 45 seconds and then stop and loose it's place. Finally just downloaded it, any one else have this problem? The previous ones have worked fine for me.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

spork said:


> For whatever reason I couldn't stream this one. It would stream for about 45 seconds and then stop and loose it's place. Finally just downloaded it, any one else have this problem? The previous ones have worked fine for me.


Me too but I hit refresh. The play/pause button went away but I could still listen to it.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

inceptor said:


> Me too but I hit refresh. The play/pause button went away but I could still listen to it.


Same thing happened to me last week. It fixed itself the next day.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

spork said:


> For whatever reason I couldn't stream this one. It would stream for about 45 seconds and then stop and loose it's place. Finally just downloaded it, any one else have this problem? The previous ones have worked fine for me.


Seems like a problem with the Podomatic site. I'm going to look into it and we may have to eventually switch to another service.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

As it happens, I opened an account several weeks ago just for this.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Spares are a good thing.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Congratulations on your first canning experience.

Forget your Walmarts and go to the farmers market. The produce is so much better.
@Sasquatch, OUCH! You should always have a spray bottle of vinegar when you go to the beach.

Thanks for the laughs and the advice.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

@Denton, @Sasquatch...just like solvent on the table, these are the days of our lives.

Nice podcast boys.

View attachment 24130


View attachment 24138


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Good show as usual guys.


----------



## dmet (Jun 5, 2016)

You two always make me laugh. Great job, great podcast. I'd keep working on the Bill Cosby impression though Sasquatch. lol


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Congrats on the canning, Sasquatch! Careful on that surfboard...Good job, guys.


----------

